# 20cm of water, ideas



## Ravenswing (9 Feb 2014)

Hi all!

I just yesterday carried home my new tank, size of 130x40x35(tall)cm. Waterlevel about at 22cm from substrate, temp +24c, open rimless tank (yaaaaahooooo, I finally found it!). I have already planted some big-growing swords and _Acorus calamus (_wich I like very much) but Id like to give a try to something new what likes to grow 20cm deep water. Im trying to find more _Acorus_, but it is pretty rare and seldom available here since paludariums and emersed set ups are not so popular, so all ideas about suitable plants are warmly wellcome! Of course I could try aquariumplants but I think Im looking for something more houseplant like... Bigger?  _Anubias hastifolia_ is cool, but unfortunately theres no stone or wood to grow on. Any kind of cups where to grow are no-no this time, it has to substrate.

Cheers,

Maria


----------



## Ravenswing (11 Feb 2014)

Anyone? Are _Echinodorus_ and  _Acorus_ (among some "traditional" aquarium plants that will grow emersed) really only option for growing plants in a bit deeper water? Some _Cyperus_ species could work too but they are also hard to find and most for sale are to big species for aquarium.


----------



## OllieNZ (11 Feb 2014)

Do you want plants that will grow out  of the water when planted in the substrate? H. Corymbosa did that for me.


----------



## Ravenswing (7 Mar 2014)

Thanks OllieNZ, I just recognized your answer. Yes, that excatly what Im hoping for. Some _Hygrophilas_ look indeed very nice growing emersed.

I found_ Ophiopogon gigantea_-labelled plant from LFS crazy  wich has grown nicely emersed for about three weeks now. It is growing in the pot filled with JBL Manado right now, but Im lowering the pot every 5-7 days as the plant grows so at the end it will hopefully grow from the sand. So far so good. Nice grass looking plant.


----------



## darren636 (7 Mar 2014)

Cyperus should do well, eleocharis Montevidensis if you can find it. Most hygrophilas,  big echinodorus,  ficus.
How about growing some rice?


----------



## Ravenswing (9 Mar 2014)

darren636 said:


> How about growing some rice?


Rice? Really? Thats interesting! Have you personally tried or heard someone done that and if, wich wich species? Never heard of this! My tank is pretty cold, 21-22c, so wonder what would rice like about that...


----------



## darren636 (9 Mar 2014)

Ravenswing said:


> Rice? Really? Thats interesting! Have you personally tried or heard someone done that and if, wich wich species? Never heard of this! My tank is pretty cold, 21-22c, so wonder what would rice like about that...


 rice would need to be grown on before planting in the tank, so its leaves break the surface.


----------



## parotet (9 Mar 2014)

I live surrounded by rice fields, but never tried  Should not be a problem to grow it with 'low' temperatures (let's say 18C) or high temperatures. Plantlets can grow under the water but they have to reach the water surface in a few days. Your water column is too high, try to grow plants elsewhere and then bring them to the tank. Easy plants but like plenty of sun and ferts. A friend of mine grows some for pleasure in an old bath in the garden... Good option until they are tall enough to go to the tank, isn't it?


----------

